# problem with Nikon Camera Control Pro 2.0



## Ryan Glick (Nov 5, 2008)

Do any of you out there use Camera Control with the Lview feature. I've got a D300 and can't seem to get it to work. Any one out there have problems with or have issues and if so how did you correct them.

Peace
Ryan M. Glick
Through My Eyes Photography
Winter Springs, Florida


----------



## Ryan Glick (Nov 7, 2008)

So no one is this whole forum knows?


----------



## Joves (Nov 7, 2008)

I never use Live View. So no I cant help.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Nov 7, 2008)

I have never tried it with live view, I will check tonight.


----------



## Helen B (Nov 7, 2008)

I've used it with my D3 in the studio and it worked flawlessly, so I can't really help. It's useful for getting focus exactly right. I've used it with normal Nikon lenses, and with the D3 mounted to the back of my Sinar P2. 

Best,
Helen


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 7, 2008)

D200's do not have live view... but my coming D700 does.  I have camera control Pro 2.0, but unfortunately no camera with live view yet.  I cannot really help you out at this time.


----------



## Kannibal1966 (Jun 13, 2011)

Here is the solution for all those Nikon users who have their USB mode set correctly and Camera Control 2.8.0 still refuses to recognize their cameras.  I had the same problem with my D300 on Win7x64 desktop.  Once you have Camera Control Installed...

1.  Right click on the icon, and select the "Compatiblity" tab.
2.  If most of the settings are greyed out, hit the "Change settings for all users" button.
3.  In this dialog, select "Run this program in compatibility mode for:"  and choose 
    "Windows Vista (Service Pack 1) then Apply
4.  Open the "Shortcut" tab and hit the "Advanced..." button.  Check "Run as administrator"

*  I am not the one who figured this out...someone else did...just spreading the word.  If the above does not work for you double check your USB settings and make sure they are set to MTP/PTP mode.  Remember some cameras do not have this option and are always in this mode.  Also try a sanity check on another system.  That's how I verified my camera was not at fault.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 14, 2011)

This has to be a new record for a waste of time. Not only are you reply to a thread that is 2 years old, but you're replying to a poster who arrived at this forum, made 2 posts within 3 hours of each other and was never heard from again.


----------

